# Military Service.....



## julpav (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi My son is British but lived in Greece for 12 years approximately. He went to high school here and then went to the UK the Uni. He has decided that he wants to join the Royal navy. He has got through all of the stages and now they are saying that he might need a pardon for his National Service. IS there any law saying that it he goes in the Navy they will withdraw the National Service? I have read that if you do 3 months in any other European Force you do not have to do National Service. But if he needs the pardon he cant get in to do the 3 months? It will be totally crazy if they make him with 40% unemployment in 18-24 year old. Any thoughts? Both embassies have NO idea but are not negative. Alternative how much to buy it off????? He is looking at a 15-20 year career of his choice which has taken him a year to get into. He starts early 2014 in the forces. Any suggestions are help? Many thanks He also only have a British passport and no Greek id or driving license.


----------



## ombre (Apr 16, 2013)

I have come across several Greeks with British passports and they did not have to serve in the Greek military. Does he have a dual citizenship by any chance?


----------



## julpav (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes, he does have dual nationality but only British passport.


----------

